# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  Irak Sınırındakı Pkk Leslerı Zerdust Dinsız İımansız Pkklılar

## ceydaaa



----------

